# Anti Theft System



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

Just the other day, I have purchased one 'Toyota Innova' diesel model, which obviously, has been deliverd without any type of alarm system. I would very mush like to install some good alarm system and need advice. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

devagral said:


> Just the other day, I have purchased one 'Toyota Innova' diesel model, which obviously, has been deliverd without any type of alarm system. I would very mush like to install some good alarm system and need advice. Thanks


Vipers are good systems assuming your going to have a place install it, no matter what you buy just make sure the place has MECP certified installers(Don't go to Best Buy).


----------

